# A beaut arvo at Scamander



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Haven't done much fishing lately as I've been too occupied with the building of a solid annex on my van here. So this arvo I was digging the trench to bury my water pipe when the beautiful calm sunny day made the temptation to get out the yak just too great.
Tried a bibless HB for a while - managed a cockie salmon but then changed to stubby HB with a big bib. That did the trick - a couple of smallish bream, another cockie salmon, then a half decent bream followed by a smaller model










Then it started to get a bit chilly but it was a fantastic day to be on the water  `


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Everything should take a back seat to fishing on winter days like that. ;-) Well done on getting out, nice bream and thanks for the report.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice

Well done yeti

are you hitting obvious structure or general coverage?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> are you hitting obvious structure or general coverage?


No structure, just lobbing lures around over the mudflats.
The river mouth had been closed for a few months but was opened with an excavator on friday - some low-lying roads were underwater  Consequently tidal flow has been restored and the river level has dropped by at least a metre


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

bertros said:


> Tidy stuff Yeti, and nice to see some bream in a new trip report for a change. A few questions... at what stage of the year do you get the sea-run trout? Is it soon? And are they likely to be bream by-catch the way you're fishing for them?


Sea-run trout aren't really that common in the Scamander - although it has a large estuary the river itself is quite small, hence why the mouth closes over so regularly. A few get caught in the bay at St Helens as the Georges River is larger and doesn't close. The sea-runners are more common in the Derwent which is fed by water from the highlands and on the wet west coast.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

bertros said:


> Bugger.. Good to hear the progress is happening on the caravan anyhow (and you're still getting out on the water). One of these days when it's all finished, would love to see a pic of your handy work.


Its as good as finished now - just waiting for the sparky to finally return and do the final fix. Its so good to have my own toilet and shower now  
Can't claim it as my handywork - I have just been labourer to a retired carpenter here at the park who although in his 60's with dodgy eyes and hips is a bundle of energy who has to keep himself busy


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Glorious conditions yeti, those days come around all too often.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Fished the same area again today - a bit of breeze so not as spectacular as yesterday but did a lot better on the bream. Caught about a dozen, mostly just legals and one good sized. Happened upon a school of them which resulted in four fish in four casts and then several more as I went back and drifted over the area again  
Only two weeks now till the bream get a break from me as I head back to SA for about five months


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you ever give the chippy any bream to eat? 

if ya want to head out for a fish or squid or two...give me a yell... ;-)

there is a knockout cabernet down here at saunders springs vineyard....its called the "creek crossing"...John closed his cellar door to the public over the weekend due to the sea and vines festival...and we gratefully accepted a invite to a private function.....awesome!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> Do you ever give the chippy any bream to eat?
> 
> if ya want to head out for a fish or squid or two...give me a yell... ;-)


The chippy regularly goes fishing with mates in stinkers so he has no need for my bream. Indeed, he went fishing on the bay yesterday morning and then turned up to build some shelving for me just as I was leaving for the river. 

Thanks for the offer to go fishing but I leave my yak and all fishing gear here in Tas. Because my work is so weather dependant and I also look after a creek rehabilitation site by myself as a volunteer, I spend all the good weather doing one or the other.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice Rhubarb beautiful country love the scenery pic's

Cheers


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good life sorted for yourself Yeti keep enjoying and reporting.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice one(s).


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Went out to the same spot again today using the same lure - nothing but frustration. Lots of taps on the lure but nothing would hook up. Thought it may have been due to replacing the original trebles this morn for a stronger set one size larger - the original hooks were well munched.
So after wasting almost 2 hours on that I swapped to a shallow diving minnow - with the upgraded trebles - and moved onto the shallows of the lagoon.With the river level up about 30cm on yesterday due to the surf raising the level of the sand bar across the river mouth, the shallows were just deep enough to fish.
Well, what a change in the fishing - just couldn't stop catching them  Mostly just legal size but still heaps of fun and a bit troublesome as so many thought that the safest place to escape in such shallow water was back under the yak. Approaching dusk and the chill in the air prompted an end to the fun but not before nailing a nice 35cm model.
Another day of learning how to fish the river


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Love those still winter days. Thanks for the reports and pics. A few of us are heading to Scammander in about 4 weeks time - will you still be around or back on the North island?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

spork said:


> Love those still winter days. Thanks for the reports and pics. A few of us are heading to Scammander in about 4 weeks time - will you still be around or back on the North island?


Nah, on the boat back two weeks tomorrow and won't return till November sometime


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Bugga. Will make sure to catch up with you next summer then.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice yeti, sounds like you got them bream on the run.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Out again today and lost count of how many I caught - at least a dozen  
One of the buggers caused particular problems though - first it stabbed me in a finger with its anal spine as I tried to grab it to remove the hooks and then in the rush to get to the trebles with my pliers I got the pliers caught in my beard :roll:


----------

